# ISFP Guys: Does he not like me or should I do more?



## katnip

@infpshewolf I agree it would be a good way to ease tension - I mean, if they really are a type 9 ISFP, I doubt they'd want any sort of conflict anyway. (Good luck, btw!)

No problem. Aw that's so cool to hear. I've always felt better expressing myself via actions & aesthetics as opposed to words. To be honest, I wish I was better with words like you xNFPs though - I think it would make things a bit easier at times haha.


----------

